# Metal Building/Pole Barn Info



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

Im getting bids for a pole barn outback. Im located Northeast of Houston. Any of you Louisiana boys heard of 'Mitchell Buildings' located in Singer, La. They seem reasonable on the phone, but Im looking for some real life feedback. Any info on this outfit or references to other builders is appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

got a buddy that had them build equipment sheds on his farm a few yrs back, they rolled in an got them up in a short period of time , he had nothing but good to say about them ,an he is a prick to work for,but good just to hang around


----------



## Saintsation (Mar 2, 2011)

We hang all of there doors on his houses and buildings the last one we did was in burkville, tx it seemed very well built

---------- Post added at 11:33 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:30 AM ----------

There is a guy that I will recommend his name is Dan wilkinson 3373042883


----------



## outskirtsdweller (Jul 6, 2009)

rmax and Saintsation....thanks for the feedback


----------



## mitchson1 (Apr 15, 2016)

*mitchell buildings*

did you decide to use this company? if so any feedback? found them on the BBB with some pretty bad reviews.


----------

